# cat show info



## lillymai08 (Oct 25, 2008)

hi there i have a non pedigree cat and i am very intrested in showing her in the pet section.dont know how to go about it any info and hints would be gratefull thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

It's under the domestic cat section on the index page 

Pet Forums Community - Pet Owners Social Community Forum for Dogs, Cats and other Pets

under the heading cat shows and events: sub section pet forum cat show 2008.


----------



## lillymai08 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks for the reply i was wanting info on real cat shows and if there are any cat shows based in north east lincolnshire


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh sorry.....thought you meant the competition on here


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy all gccf shows here and info on showing


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

lillymai08 said:


> thanks for the reply i was wanting info on real cat shows and if there are any cat shows based in north east lincolnshire


You have just missed the Yorkshire Show held at Doncaster.But next year there will be the Humberside,The Lincolnshire and the Yorkshire,which will be local to you,as i live in Nth Lincs.lol xxxxx

The next nearest one for you would probably be the Notts & Derby show in January.xxx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Theres the lancashire cc in wigan in march, thats a good one plenty of shops near


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Theres the lancashire cc in wigan in march, thats a good one plenty of shops near


oooooh that is one of my fave shows, hope I have one of them ready by then, hee hee


----------



## lillymai08 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks for the replys i live in grimsby north east lincolnshire.also what training can i do at home for a kitten to get used to be handled thanks


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

lillymai08 said:


> thanks for the replys i live in grimsby north east lincolnshire.also what training can i do at home for a kitten to get used to be handled thanks


i get everyone who comes in to handle my cats, it gets them used to strangers, the younger you can start the better,
The cats i have bought in are not as handleable as my own bred, i can do anything with lulu and she just purrs her head off.

Also get them used to car journeys, having there mouth opened, being brushed, nails clipped, ears cleaned etc.


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

lillymai08 said:


> thanks for the replys i live in grimsby north east lincolnshire.also what training can i do at home for a kitten to get used to be handled thanks


I am at Winteringham, near the Humber Bridge.
Depending on which shows you would like to do,
Notts & Derby is GCCF in January.
I Think it will be Brigg for TICA in March.
And Lincoln for FIFE in April/May.
Have you ever been to the shows?
Would be worth you calling in and seeing how they go.

As regards the training,i think Jen has about mentioned the best way.xxxx


----------



## lillymai08 (Oct 25, 2008)

hiya brigg show would be the closes how do i go about getting an entry form when they come out.I have never been to a cat show.though i do show my shiba inus


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

The Brigg show details are not up on the site Yet.I know the show manager.But as soon as they are on the internet will let you know.
You can do everything on there, even pay by paypal.xxxxxxx


----------

